# Ford 2600 draft control stuck



## PAhomesteader (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi folks. Brand new member here. Just recently bought a 1975 Ford 2600 gas. I foolishly forgot to check the draft control to see if the lever moved before I bought it. So when I went to plow today I discovered it was seized. This is a 2 lever system. Position lever works fine. Draft control is stuck in top position. Any suggestions ?
I have just ordered an IT and shop manual for it.
Thanks for the help,
Homesteader


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Homesteader,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

I have a Ford 3600, which is very similar to your 2600. On my tractor, when the draft control lever (inner lever) is in the full up position, the lift is in the full up position, and the position control lever has no affect.

See attached diagram. Shaft #23 is actually a concentric shaft (has inner and outer shafts). The draft lever is attached to the outer shaft. The position lever is attached to the inner shaft. 

Your draft lever shaft may be rusted inside the quadrant support (item #26). But, in the full up position, the lift should be up all the time. Something with the draft system must be broken.

HTH


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

This was a duplicate post which I deleted. Hope the above makes sense to you. If not, post back for clarification.


----------



## PAhomesteader (Aug 29, 2016)

Thanks for replying sixbales. The diagram does help. I took off the position lever to try to see if #26 would pull out too which it doesnt. Used a little WD 40 here and there to try to loosen it up.

I'm assuming I have to tackle the problem from under the seat? Do you have any experience in doing this repair?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Homesteader,

You can try to free it up with penetrating oil, but most likely you are going to have to pull the lift cover under the seat to resolve your problem. It is heavy......you will need an engine hoist or a strong helper to lift it. You also need a service/shop manual to guide you, especially with the adjustments. Get a lift cover o-ring/seal kit. 

I have never had your particular problem, don't know what you are likely to find when you open it up.


----------

